# Tips and/or tricks for sanding drywall corners



## baum (Jul 14, 2009)

As the title says. does anybody have any tips or tricks to make it an easier part of the job? I have the corner sanding blocks (foam blocks). besides that what other advice is there?

Thanks


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

I have always used the sanding block to get the corner "crisp" and then followed with a pole or hand sander to feather the rest of it in. 

Tried and true method if you ask me.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Baum,
Don't sand until the end. First couple of coats, knock off the ridges sticking up with a taping knife. Don't put on any more mud than you have to. I know it sounds stupid, but I see it all the time. Also, the dust control compound doesn't get as airborn as the regular. Just falls to the floor like it's supposed to. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Invest $20 at your paint or tool store or online (or $9 at a box store for something crappy) for both an inside corner and outside corner finishing tool. There is no reason you should be fretting about or having to sand corner joints.

If you are doing this with a knife? You are not using something like a 4" one are you? At least buy a nice 12-14 inch one.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Baum,
> Don't put on any more mud than you have to. I know it sounds stupid, but I see it all the time.
> Mike Hawkins


Me too with sloppy folk. What ever is stuck there has to be surfaced at some point. And do not overwork the material. I know the mud is cheap but that doesn't mean you have to heap it on. 

The very last time I shopped at a Lowe's they had a liquidation of inventory sale in the parking lot. I promise I never entered the store. They were offering this cheap Dremel profile sander kit marked down to $30 complete with its own rather nice tool bag. I offered $10 and walked home with it. It heats up if you use it for too long but it is great. One thing that came with it was a right angle attachment perfect for sanding bad drywall corners. My Fein multi tool offers profile sanding options too but I have never tried them.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The inside & outside corner tools are the best thing you can do
With the right amount of mud & a continous pass you will need very little if any sanding
Its an art form to get it right, takes some "practice"


----------



## silverstilts (Dec 24, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Invest $20 at your paint or tool store or online (or $9 at a box store for something crappy) for both an inside corner and outside corner finishing tool. There is no reason you should be fretting about or having to sand corner joints.
> 
> If you are doing this with a knife? You are not using something like a 4" one are you? At least buy a nice 12-14 inch one.


 A six inch knife is plenty wide for inside angles. Pull them fairly tight one side let dry then other side, sand with a pole sander then a sponge angle works great. You do not want to leave much mud on the angles just enough to cover the tape, most of us tapers by trade use an angle head which does no more than skim the angle ( glazes it ) if you build mud up in the angles it will cause problems when you install the baseboard, and you will have chances of it cracking down the center ( hairline ).


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I personally use a 5" knife for angles. One side at a time as mentioned above. No need to pile the mud on, just enough to cover. Pole sand and follow with a sponge to get the very inside edge smooth....


----------

